# Holy Strikelines Batman!



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Was 9 miles south of portofino and decided to run back toward the beach. The number of boats fishing off portofino 3-5 miles out was incredible. I counted 12 boats all within about 4 miles of each other. Boats werent even trying to hide the spot with some anchoring on top.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

yea he said he had found some really good spots there


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

That's about where the timber holes are 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Bye Bye Strikelines!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Why was Strikelines kicked off the forum?


----------



## PHARMER (Apr 13, 2012)

Cause some genius was bitter about him selling numbers.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

PHARMER said:


> Cause some genius was bitter about him selling numbers.


Who was this bitter genius?


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

:watching:

Gone in 5, 4, 3....


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

This was nowhere near the timberholes. I should have taken a pic and overlayed it with the picture that Strikelines posted


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

dabutcher said:


> Who was this bitter genius?


Jlw1972


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

johnboatjosh said:


> Jlw1972


No, it was me. I started my own finders/sellers business and couldn't stand the competition, so I took Splittine out for some beers and bada-boom bada-bing, business is done. Strikelines is sleeping with the fishes.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Will I get banned if I sell the location of some good inshore flats?


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

dabutcher said:


> Will I get banned if I sell the location of some good inshore flats?


That's funny!


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

Next time run by each of them and mark the spot...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> Will I get banned if I sell the location of some good inshore flats?


 Probably.


----------



## dustyflair (Nov 11, 2011)

polar21 said:


> Was 9 miles south of portofino and decided to run back toward the beach. The number of boats fishing off portofino 3-5 miles out was incredible. I counted 12 boats all within about 4 miles of each other. Boats werent even trying to hide the spot with some anchoring on top.



Yes anchoring up is a TOURON move...


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

dabutcher said:


> Will I get banned if I sell the location of some good inshore flats?


Apparently it's the current whipping boy.:whip:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Poor chicken coops getting beat to death...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

johnboatjosh said:


> Jlw1972



Proud


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Damn what did I miss

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I marked a bunch of FAD's in that area in the late spring. could be what they were fishing on.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

dabutcher said:


> Will I get banned if I sell the location of some good inshore flats?


Just don't sell my ''secret'' spots or I'll ban you from my boat!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Proud


Douchbag


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> Douchbag


He's taking credit for my doing...


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I love Flattery.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> Will I get banned if I sell the location of some good inshore flats?


 Not if you take me by my widdle hand, and SHOW ME HOW TO CATCH A DAMN TROUT WITH A CRANKBAIT! Otherwise, you're outta here.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

There are a ton of public numbers in that area, as well. But hey- why try to be realistic when you can be a whiny bitch and screw everyone else out of some help- as long as you get to keep a public resource for yourself!


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Send me a link to the "public" spots right off portofino. I would be curious what is on there. Brass wreck and lost tug are the only two that come to mind....


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

Send me a link to the "public" spots right off portofino. I would be curious what is on there. Brass wreck and lost tug are the only two that come to mind.... 

www.strikelinescharts.com


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I don't do a lot bottom fishing nor have I ever bought any numbers from Strikelines. However, there is no such thing as bad publicity. If his sh!t is good enough to get him banned from PFF, you probably just did him a huge favor. 

In another 5-10 years you're gonna see scans like his sold commercially. Lowrance is already collecting the data.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

salty_dawg said:


> I don't do a lot bottom fishing nor have I ever bought any numbers from Strikelines. However, there is no such thing as bad publicity. If his sh!t is good enough to get him banned from PFF, you probably just did him a huge favor.
> 
> In another 5-10 years you're gonna see scans like his sold commercially. Lowrance is already collecting the data.


Lowrance users will be the next ones on the "ban" list then.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Lowrance users will be the next ones on the "ban" list then.




On second thought, probably no need to ban Lowrance, their shit never works right anyway


----------



## fishnfool (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm about to have my boat ready to fish again. Just to spite the PFF sheriffs I might buy some new numbers from him just to get a good start. I mean, once it's out there it's just a matter of time before somebody finds it anyway. Once you drop it, it's no longer private!


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> On second thought, probably no need to ban Lowrance, their shit never works right anyway


Wow, thanks for the tech tip!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

jlw1972 said:


> Proud


Might want to enjoy that feeling while it lasts. It can be fleeting at times.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I think Joey should be our next moderator.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

So is it you can't sell numbers or you can't promote your business what so ever on this forum, because there are a lot of business ads at the bottom of postings that promote that members way of making a living. 
Just trying to figure out the situation here at hand. But there seems to be a lot of PFF big government hush hush on here about this one subject strike lines . 

I would appreciate some sort of answer and I know others on here would like the same closure so the same mistakes if any were actually made to be banned from a free forum.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> So is it you can't sell numbers or you can't promote your business what so ever on this forum, because there are a lot of business ads at the bottom of postings that promote that members way of making a living.
> Just trying to figure out the situation here at hand. But there seems to be a lot of PFF big government hush hush on here about this one subject strike lines .
> 
> I would appreciate some sort of answer and I know others on here would like the same closure so the same mistakes if any were actually made to be banned from a free forum.


Don't forget that it's a private forum, so they can do whatever they want. This seems to be hard to grasp for some people. I thought we covered this extensively with the gun sales.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Don't forget that it's a private forum, so they can do whatever they want. This seems to be hard to grasp for some people. I thought we covered this extensively with the gun sales.


Sorry , I don't review the posts in guns sales. I already have a full safe and don't need any more therefore I wouldn't be viewing the gun sales section to get up to date on rules and regs of this private forum. 
But I would like a better answer than yours since it didn't answer my question. Thanks for the effort MR Fish, in attempting to answer my question in a way it would make since so that the same mistakes are not made by others. But I still don't get it. 

It's kind of making more sense now. It's kind of like the United States of Americas government. They don't as they want. And don't answer question when asked. I guess it's private also.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Chapman5011 said:


> Sorry , I don't review the posts in guns sales. I already have a full safe and don't need any more therefore I wouldn't be viewing the gun sales section to get up to date on rules and regs of this private forum.
> But I would like a better answer than yours since it didn't answer my question. Thanks for the effort MR Fish, in attempting to answer my question in a way it would make since so that the same mistakes are not made by others. But I still don't get it.
> 
> It's kind of making more sense now. It's kind of like the United States of Americas government. They don't as they want. And don't answer question when asked. I guess it's private also.


What was your question again?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I searched all threw the gun sells sections and I can't find what I was looking for that was recommended by member Mr Fish. 
Can someone post a link so I can be more informed of what Mr Fish was referring to when he directed me to gun sales section on the subject I was in search of that was extensively discussed, I'm finding nothing. 
Maybe it was deleted. I don't know. But I can't find it


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

We big time now....getting compared to the guvment.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> What was your question again?


What got a member banned the other day is what I'm looking for. I was told that it was discussed in the firearm section. 
You all know now what I'm referring to. Just trying to understand what went so wrong that a member was banned. 
Whether it was his constant advertising, or something else that doesn't pertain to this private forum. 
I see phone numbers and company charter names all over this sight when people post. I'm just wanting clarification so the same thing is not repeated


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

As silly as it sounds; you're not going to get an answer as to why Travis was banned. Not from the mods or the member(s) that complained and caused it. I'm not sure why they won't give a reason, but they won't. Travis himself hasn't been given a reason. I don't think it'll matter in the long run. Fact is, the folks that wanted Travis gone got what they wanted (for now) and Travis has sold a ton of reefs because of the publicity. Everyone wins!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

johnboatjosh said:


> As silly as it sounds; you're not going to get an answer as to why Travis was banned. Not from the mods or the member(s) that complained and caused it. I'm not sure why they won't give a reason, but they won't. Travis himself hasn't been given a reason. I don't think it'll matter in the long run. Fact is, the folks that wanted Travis gone got what they wanted (for now) and Travis has sold a ton of reefs because of the publicity. Everyone wins!


Question answered.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

H


Chapman5011 said:


> What got a member banned the other day is what I'm looking for. I was told that it was discussed in the firearm section.
> You all know now what I'm referring to. Just trying to understand what went so wrong that a member was banned.
> Whether it was his constant advertising, or something else that doesn't pertain to this private forum.
> I see phone numbers and company charter names all over this sight when people post. I'm just wanting clarification so the same thing is not repeated


This is not real hard to understand.

If you pull up to a gas station and someone stops you at the door and says" give me $10 and I will turn the pumps on and you can fill up and leave". Would you do it? Why not? Its no different than someone dragging a $30,000 towfish around pinging stuff that others have put their money and effort into deploying or finding.
Why would you all not do the same? Maybe because you prefer the easy way over the honest way?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks johnboat josh .
That was more so the answer I was looking. 
It's what I figured. 

I almost was banned once, but at least I was told why.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

jlw1972 said:


> H
> 
> This is not real hard to understand.
> 
> ...


You have a hard time with logic. That analogy is completely unequivocal. 

You, I and everyone else has paid money is some form or fashion for maps of public roads- even though we all paid for the roads in the first place. Why? Because someone took the time and effort to map all of that stuff out and put it in a useful and understandable format- and they should be compensated for it. 

If you built a bench in a public park, you're an idiot for being pissed off that people sat on it- I don't care how much you paid for it. If someone took the time to map out all of the benches in every public park in the State of Florida and I was really interested in sitting on all those benches, there is no reason why that person shouldn't make a little money for his effort and I shouldn't be able to sit on benches that were built in public parks.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Noles animal...
https://youtu.be/5LlQNty_C8s


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm kind of in the same boat as Mr Nole there (he does need to learn how to say "Roll Tide". I recall all those posts over the years that talked about how if you put it into the GOM is wasn't "yours" since the GOM is a public place pretty much except where oil companies and the military were concerned operations wise.

So if you pay your hard earned cash to put reefs out (been there and done that) and people find them and fish them that's just the way it is. Now if someone takes the time and burden of the expense to go high tech to find goods spots to fish, it's the same thing. None of us have a claim on the AR's we deploy once they are off the deployment barge. 

I don't know the guy myself, I haven't bought any sites from him but all he has done is something that a lot of people like and possibly benefited from a business he started and a few people don't like what he did and exacted their revenge in the only way they could.

Does that about sum it up?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Duplicate


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Kim said:


> I'm kind of in the same boat as Mr Nole there (he does need to learn how to say "Roll Tide". I recall all those posts over the years that talked about how if you put it into the GOM is wasn't "yours" since the GOM is a public place pretty much except where oil companies and the military were concerned operations wise.
> 
> So if you pay your hard earned cash to put reefs out (been there and done that) and people find them and fish them that's just the way it is. Now if someone takes the time and burden of the expense to go high tech to find goods spots to fish, it's the same thing. None of us have a claim on the AR's we deploy once they are off the deployment barge.
> 
> ...


Perfectly.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kim said:


> I'm kind of in the same boat as Mr Nole there (he does need to learn how to say "Roll Tide". I recall all those posts over the years that talked about how if you put it into the GOM is wasn't "yours" since the GOM is a public place pretty much except where oil companies and the military were concerned operations wise.
> 
> So if you pay your hard earned cash to put reefs out (been there and done that) and people find them and fish them that's just the way it is. Now if someone takes the time and burden of the expense to go high tech to find goods spots to fish, it's the same thing. None of us have a claim on the AR's we deploy oncee they are off the deployment barge.
> 
> ...



Don't you still owe everyone an apology for your previous behavior?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Joey have you turned blue yet? When you do please post a pic, I sure would like to see it. If not go back to holding your breath, Halloween is just around the corner.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Now I understand. 
Thanks kim


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://giphy.com/gifs/week-media-person-RL0xU1daTlMoE


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

NoleAnimal said:


> You have a hard time with logic. That analogy is completely unequivocal.
> 
> 
> If you built a bench in a public park, you're an idiot for being pissed off that people sat on it- I don't care how much you paid for it. If someone took the time to map out all of the benches in every public park in the State of Florida and I was really interested in sitting on all those benches, there is no reason why that person shouldn't make a little money for his effort and I shouldn't be able to sit on benches that were built in public parks.


 
I haven't ever caught a sow snapper off a park bench...js


----------



## Gator McKlusky (Oct 8, 2013)

Truth is Travis was a secret dog hunter and it got found out.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

NoleAnimal said:


> You have a hard time with logic. That analogy is completely unequivocal.
> 
> You, I and everyone else has paid money is some form or fashion for maps of public roads- even though we all paid for the roads in the first place. Why? Because someone took the time and effort to map all of that stuff out and put it in a useful and understandable format- and they should be compensated for it.
> 
> If you built a bench in a public park, you're an idiot for being pissed off that people sat on it- I don't care how much you paid for it. If someone took the time to map out all of the benches in every public park in the State of Florida and I was really interested in sitting on all those benches, there is no reason why that person shouldn't make a little money for his effort and I shouldn't be able to sit on benches that were built in public parks.


Thin ice Mr. Better watch your step.


----------

